# "02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (Pictures Fixed)



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Guys,
I thought I'd throw this together as I'm just about done...but due to Murphy's law something is bound to go wrong. 
So, much like my Turbo thread please throw in your $.02 and help if you can.
Tools used: 
*(I'll update this list as I remember items I used)*
** basic sockets/hand tools (30mm for axle/driveshaft hub bolts)
** angle grinder
** 12mm X 1.50 die for threading the shifter rod if you want to keep your exising mk3 golf ball shifter. Note: The mk4's don't use a thread, it seems they use some other mechanism - you'll see when you get your shifter box and cables.
** welder (I had someone do it - more info will be below)
** engine hoist
** triple square socket (for driveshaft to tranny bolts)
** 4 jackstands (or a lift)
** extra jack
** drill and drill bit for drilling through metal (shifter box)
** an accurate laser measure (measuring for custom-length axles) - or you can trust my measuring which would be specific to my car and the way my motor sits in the engine bay with the re-located motor mount.

Equipment purchased for swap:
*(I'll update this list as I remember what else I bought)*
** 02m 6speed Tranny, flywheel, clutch, starter, shifter box & cables off of ANY 24v VR6 model car (one example is 2003 Jetta GLi, but I believe 2002 had a GTi version with 24v's).
Disclaimer: be very careful when ordering parts at the dealership - make sure it shows the 6sp transmission on his ETKA. *While I'm unsure exactly which car had the 24v o2m combo I DO KNOW that the 2003 Jetta GLi did. Be careful again, I believe in '04 it went to the 1.8t motor.*
** 24V VR6 Tstat housing (this is because the 12v housing actually interferes with the transmission when you shift)
** 24V Tstat housing bolts. This housing is longer than the 12v so even the long bolts from the mk3 version won't work.
** 24v upper and lower radiator hoses...b/c the oem hoses have too many 'kinks' in them due to the different angles of the new tstat housing outlets (pointing in different directions now)
** Don't forget to order new axle nuts for your axles (on the spline where the hub is) b/c I'm pretty sure they are one-time-use only.
** Custom-made trans mount (I'll talk more about this later, there are a couple ways to go about securing the trans to the subframe)
** "Modified" existing front mount (let this be your last worry as it's not that complicated)
** Custom axles (some have cut down 02m axles but they aren't cheap to buy and then customize)
** 24V 02m slave cylinder line (you can't just connect your existing slave line to the o2m. This needs to be modified.
** Flywheel-to-crank and clutch bolts (24v vr6 o2m)
** Don't forget to get the harness/plugs for trans speed sensor and reverse light (b/c your mk3 12v vr6 plugs don't match up).
My "Method" of swap (some things can be done differently if you use your imagination.
Summary:
The trans bolts right up to the 12v vr6 motor. Before you do this, you'll need to remove the old flywheel/clutch assembly (of course) and re-install with new dealer-sourced bolts. Once torqued down you can install the transmission.
I did it by pulling the motor out entirely. And I'd suggest you do it also if you plan on moving the transmission mount. And even if you make your own mount you'll probably need that room anyway.
That is your biggest hurdle (besides the driveshafts), getting the rear mount situation "fixed". Once you've done that you can put the motor back in.
Anyway, 
while the motor is out I pulled the exhaust to allow myself room to get the stock shifter box out. Use your Bentley here and you'll figure out how that comes out...it's fairly straight-forward yet a pain at the same time (bolts up top in the pass compartment and also underneith).
Once the old box was out I test-fitted the new one. Problem is, no bolt holes match up. This is where your mechanical and creative proficiency come in...find a way to *mount your box* (like that?)
Once that is done you can put the motor back in (if you do it with the motor out of course).
Once your motor is back in all you are doing is swapping some sensor plugs on the trans, hooking up the coolant hoses, swapping the starters and grounds, etc...
Oh, one last thing....you can now install the axles. I made it easier by unbolting the ball joint to allow movement of the control arm to get the new ones in. You can do it any way you want - there may be an easier way to do any of this, I'm just documenting what I've done.
Ok, now for the specifics (with pics







and in no particular order) :
Here's why I went this route anyway:








I somehow broke my bolt kit on the peloquin and it spewed out silver paint.
Plus,
I wanted a beefier trans that had oem parts availability. What I've heard from some reliable sources is that the O2m (in stock form) has been able to hold well over 450-500whp/trq on AWD cars. EIP's R32 held up to a bit more than that for a long time - and that is with traction. So I figured it was a good choice.

The 02m Shifter box/cables:









And of course the o2m/clutch/starter:









The slave cylinder line (you can only get the "round thing" in my left hand by ordering the entire line - and no, it's not listed as a slave cylinder):








That connector b/w my thumb and left index finger plugs into the slave cylinder assembly (which *should* be on the trans when you buy it). You can see it on the picture below...it's hard to see, but is right above the starter and has a yellow cap on the end (that yellow cap was put in there to keep fluid from seeping out during shipment).









Here is the trans mount that I sourced from dutchdub.com:








Here's the link: (Updated June 2008) and scroll about half-way down to see more pics.
The problem with this mount is it's not PERFECT. I think that's because it's meant for an AWD (ie. R32 tranny) conversion. It gets you close but not quite. *if you use this mount you MUST cut off and re-locate your "cup" that sits on the rear subframe*

Here's how I did it...
I cut it out:

















And attached it to the transmission mount that I got from dutchdub:








By doing this, I can simply put the motor back in the car, bolt down the other two mounts and see where the cup "sits".

That's when I called the welder and had him stick weld it in one small spot (just to keep the mount there when I pulled the motor again). 
This way you get the perfect fit.
I then pulled the motor and allowed him to get about 85% of the mounts' circumference welded (factory design had less then that maybe for drainage? So I didn't stress when he couldn't get all the way around it).
Here's what we ended up with:
















Here's what I did to mount the o2m shifter box in the car...








It's hard to see, but there is one bolt that I drilled through the middle of the shift box and also through the bottom of the car. It's on the part of the shifter b/w the shifter and radio area (behind the stick shift).
The other two washers are going to take bolts that go into existing threads in the box itself. I put rubber washers in it to keep vibration down.

As you can see in the above pic I just cut a piece of angle iron and drilled holes through it to make a steady fasten. Time will tell if this will hold up...if not, I'll have it welded. Here's a pic:








Here's my custom driveshafts from The Driveshaft Shop








The length of the driveshafts (as measured from the "flat" of the inside of the hub just above the ball joint/knuckle):
Drivers Side:
16 1/2"
Pass Side: 
26 13/16"
Measured at ride-height. If you are up on jackstands you can simulate ride-height (according to driveshaft shop) but sitting the jackstands in the front under the knuckle in the front suspension. 
**Remember, this is total length and the point it was measured from was discussed with the driveshaft shop. If you are unsure exactly where to measure from ask who is doing your axles**
If you are doing it using 02m axles then you'll need to find the amount needed to cut off and go from there.
These driveshafts are "Level 2" which they said are made to hold 350whp. FYI, they cost about $750








Test fit:








And on the drivers side I've got room even with the relocated mount:








And another closeup pic of the driveshaft itself:








So this is where I'm at...I'm just waiting on some misc parts to arrive at the dealer (they ordered me the wrong bolts for the driveshaft to tranny fasteners).
ALSO:
There are two connectors on the tranny: One in back (I think the speed sensor) and one up front towards the starter (I'm not sure what that is) but both of them have different connectors than the 12v 02a...so you'll have to swap them out.
*New info as of Feb 24, 2009*
****Assuming your o2a/VR6 MK3 has the same color wires this is what you need to do to get your O2M speed sensor to wire up to your MK3 wire harness****
Get your hands on an o2M speed sensor (Hopefully it came with the trans) *AND* the plug/wiring that comes out of it. 
Now cut your o2a speed sensor plug off of the harness and solder the wires like so (OEM 02a wiring on left - o2m on right):
Black -----> Black/White
Blue/White -----> Blue/White
Red/Green -----> Brown. 
I have added pictures on a post dated Feb 24th, 2009.
Other than that, I just swapped over the starter cables/grounds/etc... and started wiring her up.
I'm having an issue getting pressure in the clutch slave cylinder (clutch pedal at the floor) but I think that may just be an issue of me losing some and bleeding it out.
I'm sure I left a few things out, I'll add in stuff as I remember. And I'll keep adding to this thread as I progress.

**another disclaimer**
Don't go with my measurements on the axles until you double check them for yourself...I have yet to test drive the car so I could run into some issues. My goal is to update this thread/post after I drive it to verify that the axles are perfect and everything is fine.
Until then, please use this thread as an informational source only and that you could end up with a totally different scenario than I.

Where I sourced my parts:
02m trans and related parts: Dean at BVA Motorsports
Slave and other oem parts: vw dealer
Driveshafts: The driveshaft shop

Hope this is a good source of info. If anybody has other info to add please do so!
EDIT: 5.30.06 to add a couple items I forgot to purchase for the swap.
EDIT: 6.2.06 tool list addition.
EDIT: 2.24.09 Added specific info on wiring of speed sensor so odometer/speedometer can work.


_Modified by nater at 10:01 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## Kenji (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (nater)*

Interesting thread. Good luck with the final steps.


----------



## YuenglingMike67 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (Kenji)*

veddy veddy nice nater


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (nater)*

nice dude....hope it all works out. i want a 6speed so bad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I got your IM and responded. I updated the thread up top on some other items I forgot to add in...


----------



## eurotekms (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (nater)*

nice, will be watching this one...


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey nater show what u did/how the front mtr/tran mount look. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant really see what you did to it.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_Hey nater show what u did/how the front mtr/tran mount look. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant really see what you did to it.

I haven't done (yet) anything to the front mount - although I'll take pics soon to show that it DOES bolt up on the one side. The problem is it doesn't have a through bolt (from right to left side) that you have with the o2a...so therefor my guess is it may not hold up too long.
As for the back/trans mount...
I literally cut it from the subframe and just moved it - had it welded back in place.
Those pics:
Below is just after I cut the mount off the subframe:








And a wider shot of the "area" where the mount once was (notice the 'hole' in the subframe...that was where the mount sat):









Here's the mount just after I moved it down and forward slightly (notice that same 'hole' that is barely poking out of the mount on the right side of it):









And a side-view - looking from under the wheel well on the drivers side.








You may need to scroll to the right a tad on this pic (or a couple others) as when I resized some came out slightly too big...and I'm not going to be resizing anytime soon.








I'll post pics of how the trans/motor is mounted up front...but it'll hold for now in stock form.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Something I just did this morning...
For those of you that want to keep your stock Golf Ball 5 speed shifter knob...
You'll need to thread the shifter rod to accept it. Your MK3 Golf Ball shifter (and maybe other mk3 shifters too?) is a 12mm X 1.50 Pitch.
I bought a 12mmX1.50 pitch die today, cut about 2" off of the shifter rod (because it's pretty tall in stock form) and threaded the rod.
It now accepts the Golf Ball shifter.
Tip while threading: Counter-hold the shifter rod with a pair of vice-grips to keep it from turning too much while threading...those plastic parts may break under the twisting/load of you using the die (even with oil).
**added on to the first page** (if anybody cares).


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (nater)*

Why not just get a 20th shift knob, it is a 6speed car now


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (AggvGtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AggvGtivr6* »_Why not just get a 20th shift knob, it is a 6speed car now

I'd love to. But I ran out of money...








And the wife has finally gotten on to me. All the new ones are about $179.
If you only knew how much money I've spent on this car in the last 1.5 yrs you'd understand why my wife finally put the Kaybash on this $170 gear shifter...
And to be honest, I'm kinda putting the kaybash on it too...I'll get it later on.
I just need this to get me going and then later on (in 6 mos or so) I'll get it...when it's "off the radar".


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Update:
Axles installed, wheels back on...
Car still up on jackstands as I need to get the exhaust back in and would like to keep it accessible.
This gearbox is amazing-feeling just sitting in the car.
Effortless shifting like butter through all 6 gears...what an amazing difference.
I'll have pics of the driveshafts installed later today.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (nater)*

Here's some other stuff I thought I'd add for more detail...
If you go the route I did (just mate the o2a hydraulic line for the slave to the o2m line) then you'll like this pic.
The diameter of the o2m line is larger (8mm vs 6 I believe) so a simple compression fitting doesn't work - and metric compression fittings are hard to find already. I had to compromise and get a reducer (well, sorta). This pic shows the compression fittings that connected the two lines (and yes, it's holding very well).
Make sure you get the fittings from a reputable place that sells compression fittings and general hydraulic-equipment parts. They are made to hold some serious PSI.








And for those asking about my front mount...I finished that today. It's nothing special as it's not welded. But it is strong and bolted up to the tranny well enough to hold the power I'll be putting down.
This pic is self-explanatory. All I did was cut plate steel and drill holes in it to accomodate the bolts. One for the mount (on the bottom) and one for the tranny (up top), as well as a spacer between the bolt/steel and the tranny.
This pic also shows a tad bit of the 24v thermostat housing.








Also,
Looking closely at the above pic, you'll see a smaller bolt attaching to the block (This is just using the existing mount and engine block - so no modifications there).
And a front shot.








Looks like the knock sensor wire is blocking it but you can see that I used a bolt (very bottom of the mount on the left side to go through the mount and into the tranny. Again, this took no modifications, I was only using existing holes in the mount and in the tranny.
Make this one a short bolt - b/c it ends only about 2 inches in...and it would suck if you were torquing it down and cracked the tranny.















almost done.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

AWESOME..... mine should be on the way within the week







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

*UPDATE*:
Drove it today for a while...car is AMAZING!!!! Still have to work out some slight kinks.
For example: 24V upper rad hose (I used the 24v tstat housing) and lower rad hose still don't quite mate up to the 12v radiator. 
The lower hose I decided to modify from my 12v (I had to shorten it).
The upper rad hose is the 24v one - and it touches the rad fan support. I used a device similar to what VW added to protect the a/c lines from the fan...but that keeps sliding off the hose.
What I think I'll do is cut the rad fan support and then protect the hose with something (maybe an aluminum pipe sleeve of some kind.
The 3" exhaust made an even bigger difference then the tranny IMO (as far as the car feeling faster).
This thing is fast as balls now







.
Problem is the clutch isn't holding any of the power...at about 5-6psi the damn thing slips. And I'm sick of working on this car. 
EDIT: For those of you doing this swap in the future note that the driveshaft shop axles seem to be perfect (length-wise). I was worried about clicking when going around corners or something like that...not as of my first drive.
I know I'll want to turn up the boost but even at 8.5 psi this thing is amazing (compared to before).










_Modified by nater at 10:41 AM 6-11-2006_


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (nater)*

awesome nate. ive gotta rebuild my vr, and though im going to stay all motor, i was debating on this project myself. keep us updated man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Well for all those looking at this thread and debating on doing the swap. I'm going to be doing the swap and when doing so i will be making rear tranny mounts that wont involve moving the tranny mount "cup"


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_rear tranny mounts that wont involve moving the tranny mount "cup"

that would be perfection


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (DST_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DST_VR6* »_
that would be perfection

Yep.
I would have loved to have that luxury when I did it. 
Good stuff.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (nater)*

zomgz <3 I wanna do this!!!! some day, maybe with my peloquined 02a dies.


----------



## Mac24 (Jun 14, 2006)

I like your work. could you tell the part number on your trnsmission case( clutch housing side)please?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Update:
Yesterday I got the muffler/tailpipe section welded back in and she quieted up a bit.
I love that 3" exhaust!!!
Today I decided to play around with the clutch slave cylinder to see if the clutch slipping had something to do with that (worth a look before I pulled the trans).
Turns out I either bled it wrong and had too much pressure or something else weird...
cuz she holds and she is ****** FAST!!!!









DAMN!!!!
What a perfect box for this turbo vr6!!!!

EDIT:
Also,
Last week I received the correct plugs/harnesses for the speed sensor (trans) and reverse light from BVA Motorsports (Thanks Dean!).
They plugged right in and both work perfectly. Now I know how fast I'm going.




_Modified by nater at 8:59 PM 6-17-2006_


----------



## jkcorradovr6 (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (nater)*

WOW a very nice right up. If anyone is interested I have a complete 24V VR6 6speed swap for sale.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2586102


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (nater)*

Bump. What was the total cost of the project including labor? Do you think this was a better option than the Quaife or APT kit?


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*

Out of curiousity, how is the transmission while cruising on the highway?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_Bump. What was the total cost of the project including labor? Do you think this was a better option than the Quaife or APT kit?

I'm not sure what the total cost was to be honest...
But the parts alone cost me over $2600.
And I'm not sure if it's a better option than the quaife or apt kit...my thoughts about this is that the o2m can handle quite a bit of power and it's "OEM" so if anything ever breaks (like a gear etc) then it's all OEM parts stuff.
On the quaife...I heard their parts are expensive. So if I break a quaife gear that would cost me some coinage...
So that's why I went the route I did.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (VertigoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VertigoGTI* »_Out of curiousity, how is the transmission while cruising on the highway? 

Well,
I actually forget what RPMS I ran with my o2a at say 60mph in 5th gear but I'm pretty sure 6th gear is very close to where 5th was....so it's rather close.
If I had my choice I'd maybe change the final drive slightly to make it a bit taller.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (nater)*

That's the main thing I've always wondered. With a VR Turbo, there's a good amount of midrange grunt, might as well take advantage of it with some longer gears.


----------



## Liu Kang (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (VertigoGTI)*

you wouldn't happen to have made tranny mounts for these have you?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

No. But if you look around you may find somebody that has...I don't know who - because if I did I would have used their mount.
But I know some guys have been talking about making them for some time.


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (nater)*

nice thread, what hp are these o2m known to handle? Also how much did those d shafts cost ya?
thanks


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (Rado.16vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rado.16vT* »_nice thread, what hp are these o2m known to handle? Also how much did those d shafts cost ya?
thanks


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
These driveshafts are "Level 2" which they said are made to hold 350whp. FYI, they cost about $750


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (nater)*

awesome thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

The O2M's have been known to handle serious power on the AWD platforms. From what I've read (admittedly only here on vortex) I've seen a few people with stock clutches/stock o2ms running well over 400AWHP. 
With all that grip on AWD my assumption is it'll handle more power on a FWD car that will just spin the tires.


----------



## CrazyGreenVento (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (nater)*

ill let you know!


----------



## CrazyGreenVento (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (CrazyGreenVento)*

thanx man!


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

i thought o2a's and j's have more gear mesh than the o2m. what i mean is, a's and j's gear mesh with more surface area than the o2m so wouldnt that make the aor j stronger 
just throwing it out there i just have herd that 
nice right up


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (shortshiften)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortshiften* »_i thought o2a's and j's have more gear mesh than the o2m. what i mean is, a's and j's gear mesh with more surface area than the o2m so wouldnt that make the aor j stronger 
just throwing it out there i just have herd that 
nice right up

Sorry...for some reason these older threads aren't showing up on my recent topics when bumped. 
I don't know about the "gear mesh" or surface area....What I do know is that there seems to be more higher HP cars running the o2m vs the o2a. 
I don't know exactly but I've heard that VW rates the O2M's holding power higher??? Does somebody have that info?
I also heard there are two different versions of the o2m...there are O2M's that have a plastic cover over the last gear at the end of the box and others that have the metal....rumor is the metal covered ones are stronger. I wish I could find that info that I uncovered way back when...Maybe some more guys can chime in on these points.
But so far the tranny is holding up well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (CrazyGreenVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CrazyGreenVento* »_thanx man!

No problemo dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good to talk to you. Sorry for confusing you with somebody else. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Now sell that tranny.


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (nater)*

I'm bumping this since all the APTuning gearsets are destructing in the 02A's.


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (HOTSKILLET98)*

02m swap in a mk3 vr6 is the most amazing combo ever i just finished my swap on wednesday and raced the car at show and go too bad my spec clutch took a dump bent the pressure plate but the trans feels amazing...oo and btw it sucks to take that thing out it weighs so much more then a o2a holy **** ill be jacked after taking that thing out a couple more times due to clutch failure


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (lil8v)*

Great thread/writeup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Is the o2m a stock fwd 24v transmission or a R32 tranny without the rear output?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (Grabbit)*

Hi 
Im also going 02M after the "after market gear kit problem" mentioned above and in manual tranny forum.

Im using the grass root DRP box from early 2000 from euro VR6 24v 4-motion.
Im rebuilding it to FWD.
Cost 700$ for box and 100$ for the rebuild kit.
And another 300$ for all the clutchlines , brackets etc.
This is going in my FWD MK4


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hi 
Im also going 02M after the "after market gear kit problem" mentioned above and in manual tranny forum.

Im using the grass root DRP box from early 2000 from euro VR6 24v 4-motion.
Im rebuilding it to FWD.
Cost 700$ for box and 100$ for the rebuild kit.
And another 300$ for all the clutchlines , brackets etc.
This is going in my FWD MK4

What is a grass root DRP box? Is DRP the gearbox code? Since we are both in Europe, can you send me your source (company name, web site, telephone #) for parts?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_
What is a grass root DRP box? Is DRP the gearbox code? Since we are both in Europe, can you send me your source (company name, web site, telephone #) for parts?

Hi , I just got it from local junk yard.
Its the early 24v 4-motion box.
Ill guess you might have the same ratios in some of you VR6 24v fwd boxes in US.
But FWD box for VR6 is basicly not existing here in sweden because it was only mounted on FWD 24v Sharan vagons


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (Grabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grabbit* »_Great thread/writeup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Is the o2m a stock fwd 24v transmission or a R32 tranny without the rear output?

Sorry,
This never showed up in my recent topics after being bumped.








Yes, this particular O2M is a stock FWD 24V tranny. But it's the SAME internally with the exception of the rear output. 
So, yes and yes.








And an update:
Still running stock clutch, differential...basically stock tranny 100%.
Still shifts like butter.
My "design" of the front mount is ok. Could use some welding though (I used 1/2" plate steel with SS bolts to mount it and they like to loosen up over time (even with loc-tite) so I might have somebody weld it and get rid of those bolts.
Besides that, and having to reroute my coolant hoses (upper rad and others) it's stock looking under the hood.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (nater)*
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Extra strenght.
600hp tend to try to push the diff out of the casing


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Extra strenght.
600hp tend to try to push the diff out of the casing









You never answered my question. Do your sources have another gearbox ? You said $700 which less than 500 Euro...I need one also. My car is sitting in Holland with broken APTuning 3rd gear


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_
You never answered my question. Do your sources have another gearbox ? You said $700 which less than 500 Euro...I need one also. My car is sitting in Holland with broken APTuning 3rd gear

Hi , http://www.bildelsbasen.se is were is source my stuff.
Prices from New to slightly used is between 2000$-500$
Mine were like new and came from Adalensbildemontering







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (nater)*

i only clicked on this thread to see pictures of you lol


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

Here's an update on some stuff since I get lots of PM's about this:
1) Everything is *STOCK*. In other words, the trans itself and everything in it and attached to it are stock as it sat in the donor car (GTi VR6 24V).
2) Only consistent *issue* I've had in almost two years is that the 3 bolts that hold the dutchdubs tranny mount to the box like to back out over time. Nothing to be overly concerned about as it happens very slowly...I've tried loc-tite but it doesn't work. I'll throw some lock washers in there soon and I'm sure that'll fix it.
Other than that, it's a great box....not a daily driver but I've beat on it during the weekends for about 2 years....
I'm not rushing to get my car dyno'd but I can only guess that I'm *around* 300whp/300wtrq.
Hope that helps.


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (nater)*

hey nater i had the same problem with those three bolts cause i drag race my car on the daily u have to take the bracket off and install inserts there called big-serts i resecured the bracket using bmw head bolts havent had a problem yet and its been beaten


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (lil8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil8v* »_hey nater i had the same problem with those three bolts cause i drag race my car on the daily u have to take the bracket off and install inserts there called big-serts i resecured the bracket using bmw head bolts havent had a problem yet and its been beaten









Good stuff. Thanks man. 
Where do I get these "big-serts"?


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (nater)*

http://www.timesert.com/html/bigsert.html


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (lil8v)*

I've got my 02M, haven't bought the axles yet or the dutch dub mount. I bought a EIP L/W Flywheel w/ 6 puck clutch though for a 24v vr6. Might be doing this swap in the next month if I can get the mount made up or the dutch dub mount ordered and the axles in.
I heard that the dutch dub mount relocates the cup because of axle clearance. That's what somebody over across the seas told me.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_
I heard that the dutch dub mount relocates the cup because of axle clearance. That's what somebody over across the seas told me.

Could be. But there would be no need to if you are using the DSS axles as they are actually thinner (in diameter) then the OEM 24V axles (if you were to modify them).
Not sure what axles they made that mount with? Maybe it was the thicker OEM ones. 
Either way, good luck!


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (nater)*

On their new website it says that they made it to clear the CV Hubs. So... Maybe I can actually make my own mount now since the DSS's are thinner. I'll have to wait and see when I get those in the mail in sme time.
I already have the steel plate for it. I have some 1/8th thick steel plate to make the mount out of and some steel bar to make the bolt holes a little thicker. The bar is 1" by 1/2".
If you could re-make the mount, what would you do differently on it?
Also, I was thinking about the mount. I haven't fitted the tranny in there or anything but do you think it's possible to make an adapater plate to bolt the stock tranny mount arm onto the rear end of the tranny like the stock setup on the 02a.


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

no possible way to use that stock 02a mount


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (lil8v)*

I haven't fitted it up yet but, why? Is the diff pushed to far to the drivers side and it over shoots it?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_I haven't fitted it up yet but, why? Is the diff pushed to far to the drivers side and it over shoots it?

First off, it's puny. Not so sure you'd want to. 
And yea, nothing fits. Not even close. Totally different mount.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (2.8turbo)*

Update:

Been in for two years and still running strong with no hiccups. Smooth as silk.
I complained of a slipping clutch early on but it has "calmed down" a bit lately. 
The only change I made was removing a make-shift cover on the transmission that I put in (o2a cover at the flywheel/oil pan doesn't match up). Problem is I had an oil leak at the oil pan gasket that was getting soaked up by the foam seal and I believe it might have been making the clutch slip. 
I removed that cover and since I don't drive the car in anything but sunny weather I'm not worried as much about contaminants entering. Clutch is holding up better.
BTW, all OEM clutch/flywheel/trans (no LSD).
Only at 11psi now though. 
I'll report back when I turn up the boost. Only thing holding me back at this point is a reliable boost controller (of which I haven't purchased yet). 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

no way to use the stock 12v vr6 flywheel with this swap ??


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (shortshiften)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortshiften* »_no way to use the stock 12v vr6 flywheel with this swap ??

I'm pretty sure it's 100% different. I mean, the oem one is the dual mass flywheel but even the standard flywheel I believe is larger in diameter...
I forget to be honest - it's been a while. But yea, I'm about 95% sure.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (nater)*

o2a is a 228mm clutch, o2m is 240mm. it isnt interchangable


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

hi all im wouldering if anyone one can help ,help with my clutch problem ,heres the spec,,
aaa 2.8 vr6 engine(turboed)
ive fitted a 4motion 2.8 o2m 6speed and transforbox
and im after doing away with the dual mass flywheel as its leaking etc and is heavy,
problem ive got because of the width of the dual mass flywheel ,when ive tryed fitting a 240mm sold type flywheel ,its not close enoegh for the starter to engauge to make the engine crank over ,is there some sort of spacer or adaptor u can buy to bring the flywheel forward ?or and other solid flywheel i can use which is 240mm,as im a little stuck with this before i fit this lot in my mk1 golf caddy,







,


----------



## 8project4 (Jul 23, 2006)

from what my understanding is that with going from a dual to single mass is that you have to watch out on the clutches cause the dual uses an unsprung and a single uses a sprung if you want. but i wouldn't see why the teeth on the flywheel would be spaced different. do you have the right starter? is there any chance you're using an 02a? i'm watching this thread cause i'm about to get this swap for my VR mk3.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (8project4)*

hiya thanks for replying ,i dont mined useing a unspring clutch as its basicly for track use,but problem in haveing is finding a single mass flywheel ,240mm to bolt to a early vr6 crank ,there must be something on another vw engine which will fit,,but like i say them main problem is the distance from a std dual mass to a single mass is that the flywheel teeth arnt close enoegh for the starter to engauge ,thats why i assumed there were some type of spacer for the crank?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

Im gonna start my 02M swap after christmas.
Driving to Stockholm to pic up a R32 02M on monday.
Thanx for a great pics and information Nater.
I asume its still shifting like butter??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Im gonna start my 02M swap after christmas.
Driving to Stockholm to pic up a R32 02M on monday.
Thanx for a great pics and information Nater.
I asume its still shifting like butter??

you need to stop by the R&D lab in sodertalje also


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_
Thanx for a great pics and information Nater.
I asume its still shifting like butter??

So far, so good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AbsoluteNovice (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (nater)*

The 02M comes in either FWD or AWD. No different from the 020 and 20A, both of these could be found in either FWD or AWD.
EDIT: that's really weird, there was a post right above mine asking about this and when I posted it was gone. I think I need to find a better dealer.


_Modified by AbsoluteNovice at 5:28 PM 12-25-2008_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (AbsoluteNovice)*

I updated the first post but thought I'd add a couple pictures....

Assuming your wiring is the same as mine (mk3 and mk4 speed sensor plugs) you'll need to do the following to get your O2M speed sensor to work with your speedo/odometer:
**Make sure you get the 02M speed sensor with the trans*** Assuming this is a junkyard o2m make sure whomever you buy it from keeps some wires coming out of the o2m speed sensor...this way you can use the plug and solder the wires to your mk3 harness like so:
02a MK3 VR6 Speed Sensor Harness ---------> 02M harness
Black ----------------------------------> Black/White
Blue/White ------------------------------------> Blue/White
Red/Green ------------------------------------> Brown


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (nater)*

O2M speed sensor


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (nater)*

And another o2m speed sensor close up.


----------



## Cexar_h (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (nater)*

Great swap. This post was my inspiration so I´m doing the same in my Corrado. 
I´m going to use the o.e.m. upper 02m mount plus a custom mount for rear support... I think this it could be done without cutting the rear support.
I found the OEM driveshafts so cheap at ECS Tuning so I will start this way.. do you think those driveshafts can handle 350 hp?
regards,
Cesar


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (Cexar_h)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cexar_h* »_
I found the OEM driveshafts so cheap at ECS Tuning so I will start this way.. do you think those driveshafts can handle 350 hp?



Definitely, they do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## qfjsy (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (nater)*

I updated the first post but thought I'd add a couple 
http://www.xhcljx.com/eng


----------



## Cexar_h (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (nater)*

Hi. Thanks a lot for this post. Finally I finished my Swap, tomorrow I will check It in the highway, pictures coming soon.


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (2.8turbo)*

the drive shaft shop used to be on long island frank is the man he made some really nice axels


----------



## Cexar_h (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (nater)*

I did it in my Corrado VR6 Turbo using following parts:
02m Tranny (oem flywheel and clutch kiT)
02m Shifter box
24v vr6 Crankshaft bolts (10)
OEM driveshafts (The right one was shortened)
Custom rear support
Slave Cylinder plug (the round thing)
Audi 1.8 T upper tranny mount
24v vr6 speed sensor plug and reverse light plug
Here some Pics.

Custom support



















This round thing goes beetween the custom support and the rear tranny mount












Audi 1.8 T oem tranny mount











Here the custom support installed and the custom side base for the Audi 1.8 T Tranny mount




















Bolts for the side base (they go through nipples in order to avoid chassis collapse)










In this picture the Audi mount and the shift control linkage











In order to use the OEM radiator hoses and the thermostat housing the shift control linkage was modified this way










Here a closeup of the Round tthing plugging in the slave cylinder line











Front support before welding 











Brakes lines were slightly modified for getting space to the Audi tranny mount











In this picture the left driveshaft and the custom rear tranny support, This shaft is almost the required lenght (now i'm testing it) 












Right driveshaft already shortened












Thanks to Hugo Daza Hi Tech Bogota
and Nater


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6*

How much did you shorten the axles? 
some auto 2L mk3 axles had 108mm cv cups, i was wondering between them, maybe a mk2 passenger side shaft and vr6 splined ends if i could make an oem solution until i need DSS axles.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (all-starr-me)*

Nater - Wondering if there are lengthen gears for 2nd and 3rd only?


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

I'll be looking to do this in the near future. Looks good.


----------



## Cexar_h (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (all-starr-me)*

As far as I know MK2/ MK3 driveshafts don´t fits in to a 02m tranny, so you need 02m driveshaft, I recommend the OEM 24V VR6 Mk4. In my case the left one was not cut and the right one was cut about 5 cm.


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (Cexar_h)*

Cexar_h:
ok, so I seen your update on nater's 02M swap thread and I'm intrigued. However, I'm wondering about the side base. Did you just weld a new piece of metal onto the uni-body or did you adapt it to the frame? Some pictures of the position in the bay and possibly from some different angles other than that from the thread would actually be really cool. Also the reason I ask is that I have a nice connection to welder and I want to work on making this a kit. Of course you would get credit for creating the custom brackets in the first place. email is [email protected] for pics!


----------



## Cexar_h (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (deathmetalscottie)*

Hi. Ok I will get some other pictures for sharing purposes.
The side base is a metal angle wich was bolted in to the frame...to do this it was necessary to use 2 nipples (small tubes to avoid frame collapse ) so the allen screws go through the nipples
That side angle was required to support the Audi OEM Mount
I hope this draw can explain by itself









_Modified by Cexar_h at 2:50 PM 7-18-2009_


_Modified by Cexar_h at 5:05 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (Cexar_h)*

that actually helps a lot. How did you take measurements for the side mount? does the engine and tranny sit at the right height in the bay with just the custom rear support bracket? Cause if it does, that would make fabricating the front mounting bracket a lot easier. It would obviously also make measuring for the side mount easier.

_Modified by deathmetalscottie at 4:43 PM 7-18-2009_


_Modified by deathmetalscottie at 4:45 PM 7-18-2009_


----------



## Cexar_h (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (deathmetalscottie)*

Yes it does, but to be sure you must play with the side base looking for the best place .... actually we follow this order:
1. To place the tranny
2. Play with the jack in order to find the best place (talking about engine / tranny position)
3. Getting Axles lenght
4. To make the rear support
5. To place rear support
6. Verifying axles lenght (we cut the right one, the left one still the same)
7. Getting measures for the side base in the frame
8. Drilling holes for the side base
9. Placing nipples, side base, allen screws and bolts
10. Placing Audi OEM mount over the side base and tranny
11. Welding front mount
12. Working over the shift linkage ( I think we found the best solution using that little uniball type connector .. cause it allows us to use the same thermostat housing and hoses ....it works great)
Regards,
César.


_Modified by Cexar_h at 5:06 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## madonion (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (Cexar_h)*

I'm looking at the clutch cable from o2m transmission and i'm wondering did you use the corrado master cylinder or you had to use one from an MK4 ? The one from the corrado is screw type and the one from the mk4 is clip type how did you make it fit ?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: 02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (madonion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madonion* »_I'm looking at the clutch cable from o2m transmission and i'm wondering did you use the corrado master cylinder or you had to use one from an MK4 ? The one from the corrado is screw type and the one from the mk4 is clip type how did you make it fit ?

Not sure if you are asking me this but I used the stock MK3 one. I mated the MK3 lines to the hydraulic line coming out of the O2M.


----------



## riseorrust (Jul 15, 2009)

How much different is this going to be to mate an 02M with a AEB 1.8t in a Mk3?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (riseorrust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *riseorrust* »_How much different is this going to be to mate an 02M with a AEB 1.8t in a Mk3?

Very similar. Check my build thread in my sig.
BTW: if you guys look at the following page of my build thread, there is a factory "Euro part" solution to using the 02m/02j Shift box in the Corrado/Mk3 -> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=9


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (sdezego)*

also guys, I found a way to mount a mk4 shifter box with pretty much OEM parts and very little cutting.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2
then we don't have to cut into the frame!

::just realized the comment above has the same info::


_Modified by deathmetalscottie at 8:32 PM 3-3-2010_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

test bump...re: archived content being migrated over.....


----------



## Dubolox (Sep 3, 2009)

Since you've "test bumped" it, any chance of the pics coming back fella? I need some help on this although I'm doing a 4mo to 2mo conversion for my vr and it's causing me some serious hassle...so out of curiosity, what was the donor car of your fwd 02m as I was told non of the fwd 02m bell housings would mate with the stock vr fittings...

I'm so confused and fed up with it I'm about to throw the towel in and source a standard vr box again...

Cheers,


Rus.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Rus,

Since you have to know...the "test bump" was regarding this new migration to the vB from ZF. Archived threads (like this one) were only showing up as the first page - with all subsequent posts missing...until you post in it. Once the thread was posted in, all of the later posts came back. So, I tested that by posting in this one. Ie. "test bump". 

The donar car information that you seek can be found in the first post on page 1. It states that the donar car is a MK4 24V VR6-equipped car in the USA (ie. FWD only). 

Not sure what country you are in, profile didn't clearly state it. If you are in the states than you are thinking too much. Just get your hands on a FWD O2M from a MK4 car that had it as OEM and you'll be fine.

Obviously, if you are in another country...well then I can't tell you. I can summize that any FWD O2M is supposed to mate directly (mechanically) to the 12V VR6 (bolt-wise, not talking about clutch/flywheel/etc). If somebody is telling you otherwise, I'm not sure where they are coming from. And if other people have some information (first hand) I think it would be important to ad to this thread.
At some point I'll update the first post with all of the subsequent info that has come from other users...

Have fun with the swap.


----------



## Dubolox (Sep 3, 2009)

Fun is one thing I'm not having with this swap! :banghead:

The only 24v I'm aware of over here (England) was the 24v vr6 4 motion = 4 wheel drive...There are other 02m box's available over here but all are for 4 cylinder blocks, not 6 and thus the bell housing is different...only v6 was the mk3 vr6 fwd but not with an 02m, or the mk4 / 5 v6 4motion...

I have learnt this evening that I need to get the hex bolt from a normal fwd 02m box as it's longer than those on the 4mo...just struggling to find a part number on ETKA

Here in the UK you have to use a 4mo box mated to the vr6 using a blanking plate to remove the transfer box, a new flange and hex bolt assembly and then run it with an R32 Dual mass flywheel and clutch...which adds another tonne to the already damn heavy box which adds to the already damn heavy engine...who needs 4wd with this much weight up front...?!!!

Cheers though


Rus.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Pics should all work....


There may be one or two that weren't hosted on my personal website that are gone for good - but 99% of the photos work now. FYI


----------



## Bigjuice (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice work:thumbup:

I'm about to do 02m in a MK2 1.8T

Looks like more work than I thought.:banghead:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Really glad this thing is back! :thumbup:


----------



## DirtBagBob (Aug 17, 2007)

*Too warm?*

I recently installed an o2m in my mk3. I put a peliquin diff with a fx700. The trans feel good,shifts great. with about 100 miles on the setup im getting a little concerned about the temp of the trans.I cant tell if the heat is coming from the trans itself or the radiator is heating it up. just wondering if anybody else has this concern?


----------



## Ramonvr6 (Jan 6, 2011)

*ok 4 years later from a 2006 thread*

is it possible to put a 5 speed in a 24v gti seeing how u did the opposit is it probably easier


----------



## vr6turb0 600hp (Jun 9, 2012)

thanks man I got to do the swap now this help my a lot


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

Now I regret selling my A2 VR6 coupe. A 6 speed would have made that car a beast. :banghead:


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

Seems like a pretty cost efficient swap. How's the gearing compared to stock or even a BBM 6 speed? 

I'm definitely going to be doing this to my new VR coupe. :thumbup:


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

Subscribed


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

Bump because I plan to do this next


----------



## martin_ (Aug 22, 2010)

anybody who have the oem nr off the 2 plugs for wiring it up too golf vr6 mrk 3 tacho. speed and reverse.


----------



## VfknDUB (Jan 17, 2014)

Great thread


----------



## Dannuku (Mar 1, 2014)

Does anybody know if I can adapt or match a 02Q gearbox to a 12v VR6? Most likely the 02M fits....


----------



## VfknDUB (Jan 17, 2014)

Not sure but I hear the 02j box and cables will work. The ends are diff where the connect to the trans

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## eric1000 (Jun 4, 2008)

*how much did it finally cost want to do this to my 98 gls jetta*

had the car since new 732-319-2169


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

eric1000 said:


> had the car since new 732-319-2169


?


Sent from my mobile device.


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

Subscribed


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

BOOM


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

benzivr6 said:


> BOOM


Glad you bumped this...
I'm going to try going back to the mk3 tstat housing (aluminum) and get a short shifter. I believe the combination of the two will allow some more room. 

The reason I went with the mk4 tstat housing was due to shifting mechanism coming in contact with the housing or related hose. That has meant custom hoses (no it's not as simple as using a mk4 upper hose). 
So, in an effort to get back to mk3 stock hoses I'm trying a mk3 aluminum tstat housing with short shifter. 

My plan is to report back on this in less than a month. Will take lots of pics...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Came across some 02m conversion parts that I was not familiar with. Don't know if these improve/simplify the mounting of the the transmission any. The main trans mount seems a little more structurally reinforced. What are your thoughts?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MK2-MK3-Gol...178?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item19fd1cf692


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Came across some 02m conversion parts that I was not familiar with. Don't know if these improve/simplify the mounting of the the transmission any. The main trans mount seems a little more structurally reinforced. What are your thoughts?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MK2-MK3-Gol...178?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item19fd1cf692


Doesn't look much different than the dutchdubs mount I've got. But what's the extra piece?


----------



## Njegos18t (Jul 31, 2007)

Great find it looks like the donkey tec motor mount also 🏻


----------



## jul10cc (Oct 12, 2010)

hey NATER i'm in the process of doing 2 swaps one on my VRT that finally shredded the the 02a tranny and the other on a cabrio that im swaping to a 1.8t , both 02m. now how did the axles worked out cause i been doing so much research on the measurements and is very confusing. for anybody interested in the mounts there is this guy that makes them
http://www.generalprinciple.com/02m that's where im getting my mount from


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*&quot;02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (Pictures Fixed)*



jul10cc said:


> hey NATER i'm in the process of doing 2 swaps one on my VRT that finally shredded the the 02a tranny and the other on a cabrio that im swaping to a 1.8t , both 02m. now how did the axles worked out cause i been doing so much research on the measurements and is very confusing. for anybody interested in the mounts there is this guy that makes them
> http://www.generalprinciple.com/02m that's where im getting my mount from


The Driveshaft Shop keeps these on the shelf now, at least for the mk3 VR6 o2m.
So, no need to stress-just buy em! :beer:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

nater said:


> Doesn't look much different than the dutchdubs mount I've got. But what's the extra piece?


You the 02m guru I was hoping you would school me.  I really have no clue what that second mount/bracket is all about. The other thing that caught my attention was the two ribs welded to the main trans mount. I was not aware the Dutchdubs, United or others had that reinforcement.


You mentioned coolant flange, is the cast piece any smaller in footprint than the stock plastic? I understand you are reducing travel with the short shifter but surprised that the cast coolant flange would make any difference.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*&quot;02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (Pictures Fixed)*



V-dubbulyuh said:


> You the 02m guru I was hoping you would school me.  I really have no clue what that second mount/bracket is all about. The other thing that caught my attention was the two ribs welded to the main trans mount. I was not aware the Dutchdubs, United or others had that reinforcement.
> 
> 
> You mentioned coolant flange, is the cast piece any smaller in footprint than the stock plastic? I understand you are reducing travel with the short shifter but surprised that the cast coolant flange would make any difference.


I'm sorry for the confusion on the coolant flange. 
There is really only ONE reason I'm going to the cast coolant flange vs OEM plastic: if it needs modification. 
For example: some R32 guys are buying the mk3 cast housing because it's not available for their mk4 car yet. What a couple of them are doing is cutting the one outlet a bit shorter to allow some space. 

Another R user noted that it didn't look like he needed to modify anything to clear the o2m linkage. 
When I asked, he showed me his short shifter kit, which is much less bulky than the OEM o2m linkage. 
The Ahhhhh hah! moment had arrived! I may very well be able to go back to the OEM mk3 housing if combined with a short shifter made by dieselgeek, which will now allow me to get back to my OEM cooling system hoses (my biggest nightmare has been the non-OEM look of cutting hoses and using copper elbows and such!). Thank god. 

Anyway,
I'll modify THIS post with a pic of that short shifter and who makes it.

Edit: link to short shifter
http://www.dieselgeek.com/mobile/pr...:80/6_Speed_VW_Short_Shifter_p/ss-sigma6.htm=

And a picture, cast housing and short shifter just barely clears the housing. Wonder if I could cut that stud down a tad and go with a lower profile nut (see red marks):









Updated. So in a week or so I'll order these two items and see where that gets me!


----------



## Gary_808 (Jan 2, 2014)

nater said:


> Doesn't look much different than the dutchdubs mount I've got. But what's the extra piece?


Upper Mount: This mounts the gearbox to the mounting cup on the subframe (please note: you will need to re-weld the cup slightly further back on the subframe to enable the 108mm output flange to clear the cup).

Front Mount: This mount is used in conjunction with, and bolts your MK2/3 Mount to strengthen it.

Because the standard front mount doesn't fit the o2m ideally.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Purchased a Diesel Geek Short shifter today to make room around the TSTAT housing....

Also ordered a cast MK3 12V TStat Housing so that I can go back to original equipment hoses...Again, can only go to original hoses if short shifter kit is used. 

We shall see, and I will update this thread with pics when they arrive. Fingers crossed.

Oh, 
And also ordering a custom front mount for mk3 12V o2m swap. Will post those pics shortly. :thumbup:


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Ooooo some fun stuff came in!! 
Front Mount (generalprinciple.com/02M). Thanks Shawn!

























02M short-shift (to allow room to re-install original mk3 tstat housing) from Diesel Geek:









Tstat housing!!! Back to oem mk3 style to get back to mk3 oe hoses. Thanks Eurowise!!!! Came with a new aluminum water pipe, tstat, gaskets, hardware, clips:

























Can't wait to see if the short shift kit will do what I think it may-make room for the mk3 tstat housing to be put back in. 

If you recall, this swap requires use of mk4 24v tstat housing due to shift linkage getting in the way of tstat outlets/hoses. 
If you don't know, the 24v housing is very different and requires custom hoses, not just 24v or 12v hoses.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Started today. The new front mount is incorrect. 
What a mess when there is no front in it!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Turns out the mount bracket is NOT incorrect. It's just that it is EXTREMELY tight to get in/out. 
You must lower the front forward subframe to get enough room for the bracket to slide in straight and unobstructed. 
Remove front mount, lower subframe, install. 
Two 16mm bolts each side:







drivers side. 

Lowered:


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

So officially got this front mount in. 
Easiest just to take the front clip off 
In order to get a socket on the trans bolt (red dot) you'll need to remove the oil cooler. 
I pulled my water pipe because I am replacing tstat housing-which made removal of oil cooler even easier (due to inlet/outlet coolant hoses). 

Mount looks solid and up to task. 
Next project today is the short shift kit. 

Stay posted...


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*&quot;02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (Pictures Fixed)*

Ok, I guess I fixed the mk3 vs mk4 tstat housing "issue". 
My only disclaimer is that I haven't actually put the hoses on but it appears that with the short shift kit installed you can clear the linkage (only 1/2" to spare). 
Seems it's at its closest when in 5th gear. 

























Ordered new oil cooler and looking at mk3 hoses next. Maybe a samco kit?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Looking good, can't believe that upgraded front mount bracket is so tight to get in there. :thumbup:


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*&quot;02m / o2m 6 speed into mk3 12v VR6 (Pictures Fixed)*

Ok so I put some new stuff in today...

New oil cooler just because: #376726221 @ 38.88

Two oil cooler hoses:
021121096
021121058A
These are the hoses that go from oil cooler to engine block and from oil cooler to water pipe. 
Might as well replace while its out. 

Back to OEM MK3 hoses!

CHR0018P: Contitech Upper rad hose
CHR0101P: Contitech lower rad hose

Two Oil cooler seals:
038117070 (oil cooler cap to oil cooler)
038117070A (cooler to block)

Realized I cut up many of my hoses in attempts to make it work during my 02M project so I had to order more:

1H0121157H: Heater Core to TB to Head
1H0121063B: Tstat Housing to Aux WP to coolant bottle drain. 
1H0121073C (for reference only) is the other hose that comes out of the aux water pump (mine is still in good shape). 

Some progress pics:
Oil cooler and new water pipe:








Trying to tidy up this wiring mess!









Thermostat housing cover that the folks at Eurowise sent along with the water pipe and tstat housing. For reference this part number is an OE part (unsure what car it came on as stock): #357972279








And









And check it out! Hose fits on to the mk3 tstat housing with room to spare!








And



















Pics with both upper and lower hoses connected:








And with the new location of the maf housing and filter it's way tight but still fits:


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

So I'm posting more updates:
Today I finished up my cooling system hoses. 
Decided not to run 100% stock due to impending failure of the heater core. 

I cut the heater hose that comes out of the head in the back of the head:









Inserted a 1" brass 90 degree fitting

















Since I also wanted to take the aux water pump out of the equation I used part of an existing new hose and cut an "S" section out of it:

















I snaked it down to the hose that comes out of the tstat housing and also is the drain of the overflow tank. 
And connected with another 1" 90. 
















Notice it's very tight so I sleeved the hoses in a couple areas. 
















Since I'm removing worthless hoses I had to remove this T (left hose goes to TB). 









You can put a 90 degree barbed brass fitting there-the hose won't comfortably reach the overflow bottle without stressing the upper radiator hose. 

I just used a longer small diameter hose to cut out the 90 deg fitting or coupler. The more clamps=more possible leaks. 

About to put the air filter/MAF housing in. 
It's tight but it'll be ok. 









Still messy but who gives a crap? I'm all GO, no show. 









Will post more updates as I have them. 


Oh, random thought:
I removed my ac so I thought I'd post the belt size/type for reference:
7PK1290 or 021145933C - it's what I'm running. Verified by looking at the belt today.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Man that fore/aft shifter linkage sits close to the hose . See you already have said hose sleeved - good idea. I sleeve that lower hose even with the 02j transmissions on a Mk3 as the counterweight chafes on some cars.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Man that fore/aft shifter linkage sits close to the hose . See you already have said hose sleeved - good idea. I sleeve that lower hose even with the 02j transmissions on a Mk3 as the counterweight chafes on some cars.


Yes it is very close. 
That linkage was in 5th gear when I took the pic, which puts it at the closest point. 

Seems it's the best I can do, utilizing the mk3 tstat housing. 
But with the mk4 housing those hoses were a mess!


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

WOW, crazy tight fit for the cooling parts vs. shifter....... i picked up an 02M for my mk2 vr6 golf........ may just ditch the stock t-stat setup all together and build something to get plenty of clearance and rid of the plastic pos oe parts. Thanks for the quality photos and detailed info.


----------



## jul10cc (Oct 12, 2010)

i been following this for some time and let me tell you THANK YOU NATER. So far you are the one with the best info and pics, i'm doing the same in my car and hope to finish soon 
i might do a thread her too. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: thank for all the info


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

:thumbup:


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Somebody requested part numbers on DSS axles. 
Here is my receipt...














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Driveshaft shop now has a "standard" conversion axle for O2M into VR6 Corrado/MkIII:
http://www.driveshaftshop.com/impor...-vr6-6-speed-conversion-500hp-level-2-9-axles
I have a set on my O2M Corrado and their fit is about perfect.


----------



## Njegos18t (Jul 31, 2007)

These have always been available from DSS they have them in stock ready to shipp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Njegos18t said:


> These have always been available from DSS they have them in stock ready to shipp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No they haven't. Back in 2006 (when I did this) they were not in stock. I used a laser measuring device to measure the length I needed, the ends I wanted (with MK4 02M flange)sent it to DSS, and they made these axles for me. 
A user PM'd me asking for the part #, so I posted this receipt.


----------



## Njegos18t (Jul 31, 2007)

That's because the 6 speed transmissions in vr6 cars were still new to the market. You were probably the 1st person to swap one in the states


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayathatguy (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello from the other side. 

I am in South Africa and we do not ha e many of these 02m boxes. I have been able to find one fortunately but I need to remove the transfer case in order to see it for FWD application. I have a few questions please. 

1. Is it possible to use a SMF instead of the DMF? 
2. How complicated is it to remove the transfer case? 
3. Is this tranny still good if I am running my 12v VR6 in stock form? I was not planning to do a turbo conversion. Just that the additional 6th gear is special in South Africa. 

If there is a link a well we here I can find the blocking plate for the transfer case pleAse. 

Thank you


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Old thread bump...

What have some done to use the mk4 clutch master cylinder in this setup?
I see USP has the line but what else needs to be done?
I’ve got a bad MC so I need to decide which way to go. 
Thanks guys,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

